# NCEES exam pencils



## EdinNO (Apr 30, 2006)

Did you keep either or both of your $100 exam pencils after the test? I was gonna, but decided that I didn't want to as it might mean I'd have to use them again! :blink:

Just curious what your thoughts were, if any?

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 30, 2006)

I didn't keep it. I thought it sucked. The eraser was junk...those kinds erasers just turn back and forth when you try to erase. :wtf:


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

I kept it, I dont know why, I figure for the $200 exam fee, I should get something to take home (other than all the shampoo and towels from the hotel :dunno: )


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

&amp; I wih they would let you bring in one of those "eraser pencils" into the test.... :true:


----------



## JoeysVee (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, that would be nice. I thought a regular rectangular eraser would be nice and those are super cheap. Boy my table-mate may have even erased more with a huge eraser though :fool: I still can't get over that. He must have erased every answer like 3 times...I think I only used my eraser 5 times all day.


----------



## DVINNY (May 1, 2006)

I kept my pencil.

I chewed on it, and stuck it in my ear a few times. I figured no one else wants my spit and ear wax all over their pencil, so I claimed it as my own.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2006)

I claimed mine as a badge of honor. I had the one with red writing on it.

Our proctor joked that he's seen 4 different colors over the years, and if you took the exam enough times, you could collect 'em all.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

yes this must have been the "red pencil" test.

When did they start limiting the pencils? back in 1998 when I took the EIT, I had to bring my own? I had them in a glass case at home "My lucky pencils"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2006)

I took the EIT in 2003. We had the special NCEES pencils. But, we weren't even allowed to keep them.

Because I'm sure there are so many ways I can divulge sensitive info with a pencil. :whatever:


----------



## EL Nica PE (May 1, 2006)

In Louisiana weren't allowed to keep the pecils... :ruh:


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

I am actually using mine at work at the moment

will post pics later (if thats allowed) : USA :


----------



## EdinNO (May 1, 2006)

El Nica,

I didn't realize that (I'm in LA also). I almost took them since I never heard that we couldn't. I figured they wouldn't want used pencils. I think some people did take theirs.

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (May 3, 2006)

For the money it cost...you should at least be able to take the pencils.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2006)

^ Or an "I survived" t-shirt.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2006)

wow I feel like I have something now (my red pencil) assuming I can say that I have a "red" pencil....


----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)

> I kept my pencil.
> I chewed on it, and stuck it in my ear a few times. I figured no one else wants my spit and ear wax all over their pencil, so I claimed it as my own.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Told ya that I stuck it in my ear.

Also, I decided to take it with me on some vacation trips recently.


----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]*TELL ME IT ISN'T SO!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2006)

:lol: you have been holding out on us with your photochop skills


----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)

I can't believe LOOTIE stole an NCEES pencil!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2006)

lenny needs his reparations


----------



## EdinNO (May 4, 2006)

Man,

How many tries do you think it took Lootie to pass the test? What discipline?

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)

Oh, I doubt he took the test, I'd say he LOOTED that pencil. LOL.

You'd be surprised where you may find a NCEES pencil


----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)

I asked her if she'd hold it for me


----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]*Heck, even at the signing of the Declaration of Independance.*[/SIZE]


----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]*I had Elizabeth Hurley sign an autograph for me with mine.*[/SIZE]


----------



## JoeysVee (May 4, 2006)

> [SIZE=14pt]*TELL ME IT ISN'T SO!*[/SIZE]


:lmao:


----------



## JoeysVee (May 4, 2006)

> Oh, I doubt he took the test, I'd say he LOOTED that pencil. LOL.
> You'd be surprised where you may find a NCEES pencil


Dude....that is sooooooooof'ing funny!


----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)

We should see how many places we can get a picture of those souvenir pencils at?

I need some help here, whatcha all got?


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2006)

maybe change the red x into the pencil?


----------



## DVINNY (May 5, 2006)

Like this?


----------



## DVINNY (May 5, 2006)

Wonder what Paris will do after getting booted from American Idol?


----------



## EdinNO (May 5, 2006)

good stuff DVinny.

Keep 'em coming! :claps:

Ed


----------



## redrum (May 7, 2006)

> [SIZE=12pt]*I had Elizabeth Hurley sign an autograph for me with mine.*[/SIZE]


nice


----------



## DVINNY (May 8, 2006)

Sapperslead,

AWESOME AVATAR MAN!!!!!!!!

Here is a pic for anyone else who wants it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 8, 2006)

^ We'll bomb Iraq and steal all their pencils too! BWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 7, 2006)

Hope we won't need to break our pencil back out.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

I hear ya on that. I couldn't decide whether to take mine or not. Take it and it might symbolize that I'll need it again. Don't take it and it might symbolize that I'll have another shot at taking one.

So I left it there, hoping to never see one again- except in this thread!

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 7, 2006)

We had to give the pencils back. I did not want it either way. :true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 7, 2006)

I kept mine. Figured I could use the souvenier. I don't remember where it ended up though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2006)

I took mine to a meeting the other day... very classy I know


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 8, 2006)

Why don't y'all try to sell them on Ebay just to see.....

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2006)

I might wait and see if I can get more $ for a NCEES Pencil (From a Succesful Test)


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 8, 2006)

Heck yeah! That pencil would be worth some coin! Just think- whoever buys it can sneak it in and use it on their test. The force will be with them!!!! :???:

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 9, 2006)

> I kept mine. Figured I could use the souvenier. I don't remember where it ended up though.


hehehehehehehehe,

You need me to post a pic and show ya? LOL.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

^ Oh, is that why is hurts to sit these days.


----------



## Kipper (Jun 9, 2006)

So the Nurse asks the doctor, "Doctor, why do you have that thermometer on your ear?" And the doctor replies, "Dammit some a$$hole has my pencil!"

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

What's the difference between an oral and a rectal thermometer? :dunno:

Taste!


----------



## civengPE (Jun 9, 2006)

The Taste!!! :blink:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 9, 2006)

Do you know the difference between toilet paper and curtains?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

Does thst mean I'm not welcome at your house?


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 9, 2006)

> :dunno: NO


SO YOU'RE THE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!

LMAO! :lmao:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2006)

NEVER know what you'll find under Britney's A$$


----------



## petergibbons (Aug 4, 2006)

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2006)

geez, look at that necklace!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

Is she preggo again or just getting fat?


----------



## petergibbons (Aug 4, 2006)

She's knocked up again.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

^ by the NCEES pencil? :blink:


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 4, 2006)

> ^ by the NCEES pencil? :blink:


Nope. I just TOLD her it was a pencil and I just TOLD her I was going to pick lent out of her belly button with it!  : :ass:

ed


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2006)

She's prego. Even if she was just fat, she'd be a do-able fat.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 25, 2006)

> Oh, I doubt he took the test, I'd say he LOOTED that pencil. LOL.
> You'd be surprised where you may find a NCEES pencil


Still a Classic pic!!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 25, 2006)

Gotta get it together Cowher


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 25, 2006)

Letterman


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 25, 2006)

The Pope is in on it too?


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't let him get away with it JoePA!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## EdinNO (Sep 25, 2006)

Good work!

That pencil looks suspiciously big- almost like a cigar- in Clinton's hand.

Got any pics of Monica with the pencil? I hope the eraser didn't come off and get lost!

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 25, 2006)

>


We've spent 5 years and billions of dollars in Iraq and all you found was this lousy pencil?!?!?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2006)

encil:


----------



## Viper (Dec 22, 2006)

> encil:


encil: :dddd:


----------



## vijayakumark (Jan 7, 2007)

Blue from oct 06 became my luck one since I passed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2007)

Way to ressurect this most important thread!


----------



## grover (Jan 7, 2007)

*BUMP*

...wait, why is this thread stickied?

I have red from my FE and blue from my PE! They let me keep them, though I have no idea what happened to them.


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 7, 2007)

> *BUMP*
> ...wait, why is this thread stickied?
> 
> I have red from my FE and blue from my PE!  They let me keep them, though I have no idea what happened to them.


I know where both of mine are :true: I figure those pencils cost me about $600 each. I haven't made a clear plastic, hermetically sealed case for them yet, but the thought has crossed my mind. :cig:

Oops, gotta go - the SO is looking at the honeydo list :brick:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

> Oops, gotta go - the SO is looking at the honeydo list  :brick:


I feel your pain. I didn't get to bed until 5 AM last night, woke up late ....







Ut oh ... back to the honey-do list for me 

JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 7, 2007)

Am I the only one that nearly puked at the end of the test when I contemplated taking the damn pencil? It was a cheap piece of crap that I knew I'd never use, I just couldn't bring myself to take it. :dunno: Perhaps I'm in the minority, but I didn't want the reminder staring at me from the pencil holder on my desk for all of eternity. I think I was just pissed at the world after the test was over, only because I didn't really know whether I'd done well enough to pass or not, and knew I'd be sweating it out for 2 months.

:banhim: :dunno:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

Didn't take the pencils.

The :"the other board" mole: can keep them.


----------



## grover (Jan 7, 2007)

> Am I the only one that nearly puked at the end of the test when I contemplated taking the damn pencil?


They told us we could keep 'em, and, frankly, I always seem short on pencils around the house! I think my kids already lost all my $100 pencils.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 10, 2007)

> Blue from oct 06 became my luck one since I passed


Like this?

View attachment 8


----------



## EdinNO (Jan 28, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> Am I the only one that nearly puked at the end of the test when I contemplated taking the damn pencil? It was a cheap piece of crap that I knew I'd never use, I just couldn't bring myself to take it. 2 months.
> &lt;_&lt; :thumbs:



I had a difficulty trying to figure out which side of superstition I would fall on:

1) Take the pencil and have karma repay me for "stealing" by making me actually have to use an NCEES pencil again in the future (ie, having to retake the exam).

2) Leave the pencil and have karma repay me by never having to see one of those SOBs in person again.

I couldn't decide which would be most beneficial. :dunno:

In the end, leaving the pencils did the trick! :thumbs:

Ed


----------



## joe_denver (Feb 9, 2007)

Would you be prepared if gravity reversed itself?... The only thing I can't figure out it how to keep the change in my pockets with my red, blue and black NCEES pencils...






"I want 5 MW by mid-May!"


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 22, 2007)

GREEN PENCILS THIS TIME (APRIL 2007)!!!!!!!!!!!!

They were a dark green. Pictures to follow soon.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, and I left that MF'er right on the table....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> GREEN PENCILS THIS TIME (APRIL 2007)!!!!!!!!!!!!
> They were a dark green. Pictures to follow soon.


Dammit! I wanted that one. I thought that was only the stuff of legends.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 22, 2007)

NJ let you keep them... I got a green one... tastes like lime!

-Ray


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 22, 2007)

I got two. I just can't leave em. I just can't.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 22, 2007)

I left that pencil right there on the table and hope I never have to use an NCEES pencil ever again!


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Apr 23, 2007)

I left mine for good karma!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2007)

I've still got my red one a year after the fact. The limited edition one with the lower case "ncees" logo.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 23, 2007)

I still have mine from when I took the EIT, 4 years ago. It's black w/ lower case letters. I think they told us we weren't supposed to take them, oh well. A co-worker stole it from my desk (picked it up and walked off w/ it) a few years ago and I had to go track it down. He snapped off the plastic clip portion, I wasn't pleased about that but I did get it back again. I rarely use it, but I do keep up with it. Maybe I can take it with me and use it when I take the PE. Although it sounds like they change the colors up so someone may notice me using an 'old-school' pencil.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 23, 2007)

^^^ That is SUAVE!


----------



## ktulu (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn, where did the eraser go?


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## FusionWhite (Apr 23, 2007)

DVINNY said:


>


That is one sweet collection!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 23, 2007)

DVINNY said:


>



I'm proud to say I only have one pencil for now. I do hope to up my collection to two soon, but I really don't want any more then that.


----------



## jd_chi02 (Apr 23, 2007)

The pencil ...  ... I threw that DAMN thing in the garbage for good luck. The other times I took the thing home for a souvenir. But this time the only souvenir I want is my DAMN License. I'll save the other pencils as souvenir ....


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Apr 23, 2007)

In New Jersey we got the green pencils. The proctor even told us do not leave the pencils, take them with you.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 7, 2007)

I'm taking the exam in October. I KNOW I'll need at least two, because I am rough on mechie pencils. I'll entertain offers to offset the cost of the exam.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 7, 2007)

The only other pencil that I've seen is a black NCEES pencil......


----------



## Road Guy (May 7, 2007)

I used this bad boy on the EIT &amp; LSIT






Back in the good ole days, circa 1997 &amp; 1999 :w00t:


----------



## Hill William (May 7, 2007)

^^^That is our state issue for work. Hate the .5mm


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 7, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> I used this bad boy on the EIT &amp; LSIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can say whatever they want, but it doesn't make a lick of sense why we can't bring our own pencils and erasers.


----------



## DVINNY (May 7, 2007)

Because of those double know spy cameras that can now fit on the end of a pencil. You could be 'selling' the test, by getting all James Bond on them.

At least thats my take, and as usual, I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Road Guy (May 7, 2007)

the 0.5 mm pentel P205 rules!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 7, 2007)

I have a burgundy Pentel Twist-Erase QE517 0.7 mm model at the office. I'm pretty proud of it.

I definitely prefer the 0.7 mm lead over the 0.5.


----------



## bigray76 (May 8, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I have a burgundy Pentel Twist-Erase QE517 0.7 mm model at the office. I'm pretty proud of it.
> I definitely prefer the 0.7 mm lead over the 0.5.


I prefer the 0.7 - Pentel P207 light blue model (similar to the black one above).

I do keep a few 0.5 and one Pentel 0.9 mm's at my desk.

-Ray


----------



## Road Guy (May 8, 2007)

haters!


----------



## FusionWhite (May 8, 2007)

0.5mm is the way to go. I just usually use a cheap Bic mechanical pencil though. Im not all fancy like you PE's.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 8, 2007)

^ Yeah, if you have the hands of a sickly young school girl. 0.5 mm would snap under the vice like grip of a real man's engineer!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2007)

I go thru 0.5s like a meth addict thru grandma's inheritance. 0.7 s the way to go.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 8, 2007)

I use a Staedtler 775 (0.5 mm) myself. I love Staedtler pencils but can't seem to find them anymore.....

For led, I prefer the B style. It's like writing with black oil.


----------



## roadwreck (May 8, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> I go thru 0.5s like a meth addict thru grandma's inheritance. 0.7 s the way to go.


Bah! Go with a real man's pencil. The 0.9mm. The lead looks like a tree trunk in comparison to the 0.5mm and it comes in an ugly mustard yellow only a real engineer could love. :huh:


----------



## DVINNY (May 8, 2007)

Ya know I love my 0.9mm like a fat kid loves cake


----------



## gatormech_e (May 11, 2007)

or a real thinking woman's pencil!

i use that .9 mm baby also!!! :thumbs:



roadwreck said:


> Bah! Go with a real man's pencil. The 0.9mm. The lead looks like a tree trunk in comparison to the 0.5mm and it comes in an ugly mustard yellow only a real engineer could love.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 14, 2007)

Shoot, I didn't even know they made a .9. Diggin' that color.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 14, 2007)

^ Yeah, the 0.9 is for those that like something with a little extra girth.


----------



## DVINNY (May 15, 2007)

Sapper,

It's not the size of the lead, but how you push the pencil.

But if you have a big lead, then you have to push less, to do as much.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2007)




----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Sapper,
> It's not the size of the lead, but how you push the pencil.
> 
> But if you have a big lead, then you have to push less, to do as much.




I do have a confession to make; I do not use the 0.9mm pencil. 

I knew about that ugly pencil simply b/c a friend in college used it. It was ridiculous. His handwriting looked like that of a 3rd grader which can't be blamed completely on the pencil, but the super thick black lines it produced didn't help.

I like 0.7mm lead, but use the 0.5mm in the office simply b/c that's all we have refills for here. I could bring in my pencils from home but since 0.5mm is more common it seems easier to just get used to the 'skinny' lead, rather then be unable to write with one if it's the only thing available.


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2007)

our surveying prof. made us use a 4H lead for writing in the survey book for class, you would have a serious indention in your index finger after trying to get 4H lead to show up (especially on water~resistent) paper


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 4, 2007)

You are good!!!!!!!I'm still laughing. Love the pics of GW with the pencil on his ear.Wonder if he would know that it is a pencil or a pen.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2007)

BLACK IT IS!!!!! October 2007


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 30, 2007)

:thankyou: :bowdown:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll post the real deal when I get to work. For some reason, I can't do attachments from home.

Be warned, that it is focused and lit like a bad porn film from th 70s.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> That looks like a software blackened pencil.


know me quite well you do, young Jedi.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 31, 2007)

Something is screwed up. I can't access the ability to do attachments here either. WTF....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 31, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Something is screwed up. I can't access the ability to do attachments here either. WTF....


Edit...some threads the attachment option is there when I reply, other times not. Odd.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Edit...some threads the attachment option is there when I reply, other times not. Odd.


I probably don't have all the permissions fixed from where we turned them off during the exam. I'll go fix it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 31, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Edit...some threads the attachment option is there when I reply, other times not. Odd.


That fixed it, thanks.

So without further ado, here's the first, really crappy picture of the fabulous black NCEES pencil parked on top of an ultra rare Tonka truck.


----------



## ktulu (Oct 31, 2007)

How much for the penc..., no wait, how much for the truck??


----------



## chavez (Oct 31, 2007)

0.7 mm


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 31, 2007)

ktulu said:


> How much for the penc..., no wait, how much for the truck??


You're diggin' that truck, aren't you?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2007)

That is a black NCEES pencil as opposed to a few years ago when they used black ncees pencils.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's mine from April 2006. Note the red 'ncees' as opposed to the 'NCEES' others received that offering.







I heard there's a special collector's edtion for seasoned exam pencil collectors out there. Apparently the pencil company minted a few of them as 'NCESE' back in '02. Rumor has it there's a few of them still in circulation, despite best efforts to recover and destroy the defective stock.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2007)

^^^^ That, sir, is a FINE specimen.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2007)

^ Notice on mine, the red and green ones have lower case www.ncees.org, but the blue has WWW.NCEES.ORG


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have the same red lower case ncees pencil from my EIT back in 2002. Not the collector edition though :-(


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2007)

My pencils are my


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Dleg (Oct 31, 2007)

They gave me a red AND a black pencil for the Oct. 2006 exam.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 1, 2007)

^^Greedy bastage!


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 1, 2007)

I have only kept ONE.....the BLACK one that I just recieved last week! If I passed, I think I'll frame it!


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 1, 2007)

Was it really black?Damn it.Thats my lucky color and I missed it.


----------



## Brody (Dec 26, 2007)

I passed the October 2007 FE so I'm gonna keep my pencil because apparently it is invested with much luck.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ Here's a pathetic story. I assumed, like you, that my passing pencils (yes, they gave me 2) were 'lucky'. With that in mind, having never used them for anything else before, I tucked one in my shirt pocket a couple weeks ago on the day that my boss went off to try to get approval for my raise from the administration. I thought maybe the luck of the mighty NCEES passing pencil would help.

It didn't. :sniff:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Dleg said:


> I thought maybe the luck of the mighty NCEES passing pencil would help.
> It didn't. :sniff:


Whoa .. now that is a MAJOR letdown to know that your NCEES Pencil couldn't even pull you a little luck with some $$! hmy:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm getting the pencil and the calculator framed with the certificate.

Major geek points there.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 2, 2008)

^In the same frame? With custom-cut matting? That, I'd like to see. Please post a picture.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, all in the same frame. A buddy of mine from waaaaaay back in the day runs a frame shop. I'll post a pic when I get it done. I still haven't gotten the certificate. I ordered it the Saturday before Christmas.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2008)

Just adding my contribution:

STILL LIFE WITH CHICKEN:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 17, 2008)

I like that alot!!! THUMBS UP!


----------

